# Kenmore (Whirlpool?) Ice maker problem



## hms (Feb 12, 2008)

It sounds to me like the heating element is out. Probably just as easy to replace the icemaker unit as to just the heater.


----------



## shadow0000 (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe your freezing part of your ice maker has a problem, i think the you might to have checked up your ice maker to the person that knows how to fix that kind of ice maker... Or try to search in ice industry to pick some tips about your problem in ice maker of you...




__________________
Scotsman Ice Machine


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

replace i/m. there was a problem with some, either motors , torque too low or shut off arm sticking and not closing sw.


----------



## DainaE (Oct 9, 2011)

My old ice maker used to have the same problem.. I went back to the store I bought it from and they sent it to the manufacturer and after a week I received it fixed and working.


----------

